# Found racing pigeon lethargic



## Maryg (May 22, 2021)

Hi,







I’m located in St. Clair shores, MI. Friday night we noticed a white pigeon hanging around the garage. He didn’t fly away when approached. He had a band on his leg with IPB and we emailed and called Foys. We have not gotten a response yet. We have the pigeon in a dog crate with water bowl and seed mix (pigeon and dove mix) I saw him eat some and drink last night but today he seems very lethargic. He is sitting most of the day with his feathers puffed up with one eye closed. He also has greenish droppings, but I do not know what they are supposed to look like normally. Is there anything I can do for him? His symptoms sound like Coccidiosis (from googling)
I called a few vets near by and bird rescue but no one will advise me on what to do. Looking for any advice.
Thanks!


----------



## Maryg (May 22, 2021)




----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Would google “pigeon rescues” in or near St Clair Shores, MI. He may just be starving.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hopefully his droppings will improve in the next couple of days. Normal droppings will be brown and firm with a white dot on top. Can you take a flashlight and check deep inside the back of the throat for yellow growths? Canker is very common. Try a decent avian vet and tell them this is your pet, they can't refuse you then.


----------



## josephiv (Nov 8, 2020)

y


----------



## Leelee (Feb 9, 2021)

Maryg said:


> View attachment 97836


Buy frozen green peas. In a cup thaw about 30. Hold him open his beak and push one pea at a time in the back of his mouth. Do this all 30 peas at least twi e a day. The dove is trying to get warn feathers puffed up. Wrap in a warm towel, keep her warm, til she tries to fly or walk, keep her in a lighted place. A light ose by will also help her get warm. The puffed up feathers should be close to her skin. She is cold, and or dosent feel good. Get some applecider vinager i use about a couple of teaspoons to a gallon of water. She/he looks like a beautiful white homer.

They cannot live outside if they are raised inside ehen hatched. If there is a bird ver nearby, it is worth the $20-30 to get her checked out. They are so loving and loyal, raised inside, they cant survive outside. This dove is banded, therefore, you should try to find the owner through band number and band supplier who keeps re ords about who purchased the band. It is possible you can find the ow er by the band number/supplier who sold the band to the doves owner. Hope this helps you, you have a beautiful dove on your hands


----------

